# Ok Bradley or Masterbuilt.



## viper1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been hanging out here aand at bradleys forums trying to decide which one. Boy its a choice.I like the bradleys smoke generator, all the mods possible and especially the PID. Was getting ready to order a original when I stumbled on a guy with a Digital Smoker Smokehouse #20070910   Masterbuilt. for 150.00. I think thats sounds like a good deal. Whats everyone else say. Also a couple questions if anyone has time and experiance to answer It would be greatly appreciated.Oh this is brand new.

1. Is it a good price

2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these

3. Can you mod heating element and put bigger one in?

4. What quality is the build. and does it leak heat and smoke?

5. How much does the heat fuctulate at a set degree? if to much I guess a PID could be added but this is digital

6. Any thing else you can tell me about this unit I should know.


----------



## flyweed (Apr 28, 2011)

My brother has a bradley..I have a Masterbuilt.  I love my masterbuilt, and hate his bradley.  No stinkin pucks for me!

the Masterbuilt for $150 is a decent price.  It is well built...you CAN put in a different heating element.  Masterbuilt service is great...in fact, masterbuilt has a "tech guy" right here on the forums MBTechguy. the temps, depending on weather, wind, etc can fluxuate a bit, but nothing to be worried about. 

There are Mods that can be done to the MES too to make it an even better smoker....it does leak some smoke out around the door gasket, but that's to be expected on almost all smokers.

I love my MES 30 and would take it over a Bradley anyday.

Hope this little bit of info will help make your decision

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.

2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.

3. Can you mod heating element and put bigger one in? Yes, but just get the 40" with the 1200 watt element. Sam's $299.

4. What quality is the build. and does it leak heat and smoke? Quality excellent, good customer service. No leakage.

5. How much does the heat fuctulate at a set degree? if to much I guess a PID could be added but this is digital. You don't need a PID. The MES holds it's temp very well, it's just like the oven in your house.

6. Any thing else you can tell me about this unit I should know. Yes, get an A-MAZE-N smoke generator to go along with it. The're very inexpensive & will make your smoking experience so much easier.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is my opinion,  I have had both Bradley 6rack digital and the MES 40",  My Experience with the Bradley was terrible...

I would say go with the MES 40" if it were me...

Get one at Sam's with the 3year Warranty. In the long run you would be happier...

*My Bradley Experience:*

Purchase Bradley 6 Rack Digital $599.00
Shipping: $ 56.00
Purchase Bubba Pucks $ 24.99
Purchase Bradley Pucks: $ 19.99
*Total Cost: $ 700.97*

*Use Twice, took 14 hrs to cook a butt on first try and had to finish in Oven*
*Took 23 hrs to cook butts on 2nd try completed in Bradley.*
*Never could Get Bradley Temp Over 200º.*
*Sold Bradley on Craig's List For $350.00*
*Net Loss $350.97*
*My MES Experience:*

Purchased MES 40" @ Sam's $299.99
Added 3 year extended Warranty $39.99
Buy AMNS: $29.99
Buy AMAZING DUST: $4.99

*TOTAL Outlay $374.97*
*Absolutely NO PROBLEMS...   *
*With MES 40" The Ability To Use Smoker PRICELESS.

Personal Opinion: BRADLEY IS P.O.S.*


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)

I Love my MES40 very easy to use.


----------



## gotarace (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the 30 inch in the same model you have listed and have had excellent luck with it. It comes with the 800 watt element and works great during cold Wisconsin winters. The model you are looking at also has a inspection plate where the wires hook to the heating element so if you ever have any problems with the wires or element it should be less than a half hour fix. 

Al nailed the questions you had and i have to agree with him completely. If i had to make my choice again i would get the 40 ...if your finances allow it.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the MES30 analog model (the one with the electric frying pan control that plugs into the side of the unit).

It rocks!  Best $150 I ever spent.  Ribs, butt, turkey, salmon and brisket all turned out perfect on the first try.

Go for it.  You can always upgrade to the bigger model if you need it.  $150 is a great deal.  I got mine at Cabelas.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> 1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.
> 
> 2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.
> 
> ...


Ditto.  I have a MES with an AMazin Smoker and have used a friends Bradley.  I'd take mine any day of the week.  Another thing to consider is the cost of fuel.  With the Amazin Smoker it probably costs about $1 in fuel for each smoke.  My buddys Bradley looked like about $5-7/smoke.  I'd definately spring the the 40" if it's at all an option you'll be thankful you did later.  Good luck.


----------



## flyweed (Apr 29, 2011)

right...I forgot to add that in my post as well.  I too have the Amazn Smoker  to do batches of cheese, snack sticks, etc...cold smoke basically.  It works awesomely in the MES 30.  I now have a MES 30 and a homebuilt UDS...I do large items in my UDS..and still use my MES 30 for cheese, snack sticks, ribs, etc.  Big chunks O meat like briskets and butts go on my UDS.

For $150 you are getting a good deal.  But like the guys said if you can swing another $150...get the 40 you'll love the extra room.

Dan


----------



## viper1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually thats a digital 6 rack your pricing. An equal match would be the original electric and its selling for only 268.00


----------



## nozzleman (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll stand up with the masterbuilt crowd, it is the best investment you will ever make. If you are not doing cold smoking you wouldn't necessarily have to get the Amazn Smoker  because it makes plenty of smoke on it's own. The Amazn Smoker will give you longer periods of smoke without having to add wood however, it can be a fire it up and leave it for many hours operation if needed.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 30, 2011)

No idea about Bradley but I stayed away due to proprietary "pucks" needed. Got MES40, and i am impressed. Surprised even. Also got the A-MAZE-N last weekend and it is great for cold smoking, or hot smoking without needing to put in chips every 30 minutes or so, and it is consistent. Very happy with both purchased. Value of the window a little unimportant for me but cause i am a door opener , but it looks cool. If your needs are small a 30 would be fine. Happy with these products AND with Masterbuilt customer service, who sent me upgrade kit for my unit at no cost.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> 1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.
> 
> 2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with Al on this list, plus I will add that the heat fluctuation is a bit greater with lesser size heating elements. The 1200 watt element in my MES 40 has the cojones to keep the heat relatively constant, and within a few degrees of the set temp.

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cannot disagree. If budget permits, go for the 40". Of course factor sales tax and perhaps shipping but it i s a fine unit. I tell you, I hate stuff made in China, but everything is, and this thing, given the price and country or manufacture, is really decent.


----------



## viper1 (May 1, 2011)

True but I see mes owners buy the aamnz smoker it could also be used in the bradley. I see most mes dont use their build in smokers either.


djm3801 said:


> No idea about Bradley but I stayed away due to proprietary "pucks" needed. Got MES40, and i am impressed. Surprised even. Also got the A-MAZE-N last weekend and it is great for cold smoking, or hot smoking without needing to put in chips every 30 minutes or so, and it is consistent. Very happy with both purchased. Value of the window a little unimportant for me but cause i am a door opener , but it looks cool. If your needs are small a 30 would be fine. Happy with these products AND with Masterbuilt customer service, who sent me upgrade kit for my unit at no cost.


----------



## flyweed (May 1, 2011)

I use my regular smoke chamber all the time on mine..it's just with a cold smoke I prefer the A Maze N..for a regular smoke at 225F...I always use the built in wood smoker


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the regular Bradley only has a 500 watt heating element. That's awful small.

I thought 800 watts was a little low.

My MES 40 has a 1200 watter, and I love the way that thing recovers!!!

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (May 2, 2011)

I used my MES40 with A-Maze-N for a couple of smokes and it did fine. Got A-Maze-N for cold smoking and convenience. Thing Bradley is a bit more money as well for the same size box.


----------



## viper1 (May 2, 2011)

Yes you right there is a 500 and a 150 for puck smoker. The pucks do kinda put me off excempt for the new cold smoke setup. By locating the puck smoker in a metal box on floor and runing vent hose to smoker on stand. It would make a great hot or cold smoker. Also with this setup they have been installing in garage and running a chimmney. So far there has been no flameups since the burning pucks have no acsess to grease. Also the 30" is onlt 269.00 no shipping. By adding a 1000 watt element and a pid it will out preform the digital. Im wondering if I could do the same with a masterbuilt.  Can you add a pid to masterbuilt digital with out much problem? Trying to figure a way to get the smoke burning eleswhere to as I will be installing in a unconnected garage. Whats a 30 inch master built cost?


----------



## gotarace (May 2, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Yes you right there is a 500 and a 150 for puck smoker. The pucks do kinda put me off excempt for the new cold smoke setup. By locating the puck smoker in a metal box on floor and runing vent hose to smoker on stand. It would make a great hot or cold smoker. Also with this setup they have been installing in garage and running a chimmney. So far there has been no flameups since the burning pucks have no acsess to grease. Also the 30" is onlt 269.00 no shipping. By adding a 1000 watt element and a pid it will out preform the digital. Im wondering if I could do the same with a masterbuilt.  Can you add a pid to masterbuilt digital with out much problem? Trying to figure a way to get the smoke burning eleswhere to as I will be installing in a unconnected garage. Whats a 30 inch master built cost?




I payed $156.00 for my masterbuild 30 and don't regret the purchase one bit. My friend owns a Bradley and when it is cold out he can add 3 to 4 hours to a comparable smoke in my masterbuilt. 

His Bradley will be up for sale soon if your convinced you need one...he is getting a masterbuilt 40 after watching my 30 in action.


----------



## viper1 (May 2, 2011)

Well not convinced yet but leaning that way. Give me a shout when he sales it I may be interested. STill trying to get answers and still thinking. Their both good smokers. I come here and most love them and go their and most live them. I keep watching on people having troubles and both have had their share and both say their fixed now. Cant find anything to completly turn me off on either. So I figure I need to figure how Im going to set it up and see what fits better. Thats why Im asking all the questions. I dont mean to belittle or put down either,I dont know enough about them yet. Shure wish I could see both in action but havnt yet. So if I ask some thing its just comparing.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

gotarace said:


> I payed $156.00 for my masterbuild 30 and don't regret the purchase one bit. My friend owns a Bradley and when it is cold out he can add 3 to 4 hours to a comparable smoke in my masterbuilt.
> 
> His Bradley will be up for sale soon if your convinced you need one...he is getting a masterbuilt 40 after watching my 30 in action.


Hmmm, let's think about that for a moment----If it takes 4 hours longer in a Bradley, and you want to use smoke during that time, that means Bradley can sell 12 more of their expensive pucks for that smoke. Kinda makes you wonder if there's a method to their madness?

Bear


----------



## viper1 (May 2, 2011)

Seems like a good product. I also may  find it to fit my needs. We ussally use a small pan with damp saw  dust and set on burner now. It provides ample smoke for our needs. But we do sausage and sticks mostly. Trying to get away from that so amazn might be the way to go.
 


djm3801 said:


> I used my MES40 with A-Maze-N for a couple of smokes and it did fine. Got A-Maze-N for cold smoking and convenience. Thing Bradley is a bit more money as well for the same size box.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2011)

Well its my turn.

I have 3 Bradleys and have ZERO problems. Wood pucks? No biggie cuz i use chips and pellets in them and my AMZN. Customer service at Bradley A+++

MES...POS Customer service Oh just cut the cord off and send it to us. Receive replacement. Ok cool....Hey wait what do ya mean refurbished? WTF

I have has 3 one being SS.

As you can see one makes a good testing platform.








One i cut the heck out of just for the vent to use on my proofer/smoker. I think this was the only good thing from the mes.







And the SS MES is just sitting outside by the garage waiting for me to take the door lock off and scrap pile it.

No Bradleys were harmed in this posting......


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

WOW Nepas you are one of the only people I know to have a negative experience with a Masterbuilt & Masterbuilt customer service.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

nepas said:


> Well its my turn.
> 
> I have 3 Bradleys and have ZERO problems. Wood pucks? No biggie cuz i use chips and pellets in them and my AMZN. Customer service at Bradley A+++
> 
> ...


You must have had MES a couple years ago. Their Customer Service used to suck---I agree.

Lately they are only second to Todd & his A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.

It's easy to see that Masterbuilt's customer service is now great, when you look at the hundreds of guys on here who can't believe how good it is.

We aren't all lying---We are just talking about the present day Masterbuilt.

Bear


----------



## gotarace (May 2, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, let's think about that for a moment----If it takes 4 hours longer in a Bradley, and you want to use smoke during that time, that means Bradley can sell 12 more of their expensive pucks for that smoke. Kinda makes you wonder if there's a method to their madness?
> 
> Bear


You hit the nail right on the head Bear...and the crazy thing is... most of the time these pucks don't come close to completely burning up. Then you have to open the door to remove a half burned pile of pucks from their ash pan during the smoke. This adds to their lack of recovery time to reheat the smoker. Their tiny heating element along with the total lack of insulation in the walls makes smoking in cold weather a nightmare. Every long smoke he has done in cold weather has been finished in his oven... so this 4 hour difference could be much longer if he had the gonads to finish the meat in his smoker. In my humble opinion ...they are weak at best...and it took my buddy quite a while to eat crow and admit it also.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2011)

Yeah mine were like some of the early models. After 3 bad ones i said heck with em and went bradley. As you all know i use my old 4 rack as a cold smoker only, sometimes i hook a vent hose from my Traeger to my 4 rack for super smoke. My 6 rack i use for sausage which has served me well. I have done butts, briskets, fattys, ABT, MoOinks and other things with great success in the 6 rack. 

This is where we are all different with many pros/cons on items. What works good for one guy might not work good for the other guy.

Besides if i get into a smoker jam i always have backups 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So i'm done with mines better than yours blaa blaa blaa. So lets get on with our hobby.....SMOKE ON And post them pics with whatever yer smoker.


----------



## djm3801 (May 2, 2011)

Recent MES owner and customer service was great when i called twice. Once for information about the product and then, when I got my new unit, I called and asked if it qualified for the free upgrade (5 minutes to install) and they said yes, free, shipped to my home in 3 days. I do think you have a large contingent of happy MES owners here. I cannot comment about the Bradley. MES works fine with chips I can get from Home Depot or with A-maze-N. I belong to a couple of forums and MES's are well thought of.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

nepas said:


> Yeah mine were like some of the early models. After 3 bad ones i said heck with em and went bradley. As you all know i use my old 4 rack as a cold smoker only, sometimes i hook a vent hose from my Traeger to my 4 rack for super smoke. My 6 rack i use for sausage which has served me well. I have done butts, briskets, fattys, ABT, MoOinks and other things with great success in the 6 rack.
> 
> This is where we are all different with many pros/cons on items. What works good for one guy might not work good for the other guy.
> 
> ...


Yup, Here's the reason I knew what you meant about the customer service (in the past):

My Son had one of the first MES 30s that didn't smoke at all below 200˚.

I was pizzed, because I had bought it for him for Christmas!

I knew we weren't doing anything wrong, because I already had one, and it worked fine.

I called Masterbuilt, and all I got was a little girl on the phone, reading me stupid things off of a list she had----Extension cord, wet your chips, don't open the door, etc, etc.

I told her I'll call back later, and maybe get someone who knew more. I called back again, and I swear I got the same girl, using a different name. She had the same voice, same bad attitude, and same dumb answers. My son ended up taking that one back to Cabelas, and an MES 40 followed him home. Since that Masterbuilt found out that lack of smoke thing was a design flaw, they got a guy named Darryl to take over customer service, they began sending out FREE retro-fixes, and they have cleaned up their act to the point that causes just about everybody that deals with them to be shocked at how helpful they are.

I almost bought a Bradley, but I didn't want to pay a fortune for pucks, and since I wanted to make things like Briskets in the same one, instead of only sausage, I didn't feel 500 watts would do the job.

Like 99% of MES owners on this forum, I totally love my MES 40 (1200 watt), and my AMNS.

Bear

PS:  This thread was started by a guy who wanted to know which was better, so I don't consider these posts as "mines better than yours blaa blaa blaa".


----------



## uhmgood (May 3, 2011)

i have the MES30 , i love it !! so easy to use , no smoke loss around door like one of the other posters said plus there is an adjustment on the door if you have to tighten it up . love the way you add chips , never have to open door , and when you do it only takes 6 or 8 min to recover


----------



## sawzall (May 9, 2011)

Another happy MES 30 owner here.  I was very happy with it from day 1 even though it has had some trouble getting the smoke rolling sometimes.  I finally received a retro kit through MBTechguy here on the forum as I did have some trouble getting one sent through the usual channels...I live in Canada and was originally told to deal with their Canadian warranty company, Winners.  I got ran around by them for almost a month before they told me they have never heard of the retrofit kit.  The forum rep here helped me out in less than 1/2 an hour.  He sent me a kit right out.  Then I ordered an AMNS and love it even more now!  It smokes consistently, long and the perfect amount of "thin blue smoke" is produced! I gave my old original Bradley away to a buddy who wanted it. If you're looking at a Bradley, Bubba pucks and a Pid, it will add up to quite a bit more than either a 30 or 40 MES and AMNS.  An Auber PID is what, $100 or so on it's own?  The MES units already have the digital controller built in.  The newer models have a remote as well.  They also have a meat probe.  The only thing they won;t do is turn the unit off at a set internal temperature.  It will shut off based on time though, up to 24 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2011)

sawzall said:


> Another happy MES 30 owner here.  I was very happy with it from day 1 even though it has had some trouble getting the smoke rolling sometimes.  I finally received a retro kit through MBTechguy here on the forum as I did have some trouble getting one sent through the usual channels...I live in Canada and was originally told to deal with their Canadian warranty company, Winners.  I got ran around by them for almost a month before they told me they have never heard of the retrofit kit.  The forum rep here helped me out in less than 1/2 an hour.  He sent me a kit right out.  Then I ordered an AMNS and love it even more now!  It smokes consistently, long and the perfect amount of "thin blue smoke" is produced! I gave my old original Bradley away to a buddy who wanted it. If you're looking at a Bradley, Bubba pucks and a Pid, it will add up to quite a bit more than either a 30 or 40 MES and AMNS.  An Auber PID is what, $100 or so on it's own?  The MES units already have the digital controller built in.  The newer models have a remote as well.  They also have a meat probe.  The only thing they won;t do is turn the unit off at a set internal temperature.  It will shut off based on time though, up to 24 hours.


This is a great explanatory post you made Sawzall.

I remember that, and I was glad Darryl got you fixed up!

It would be my guess that the last part you mentioned has a reason (for smokers):

If it's gonna shut off at a certain time, a guy using a smoker knows what time to be there.

If it was going to shut off at a certain internal temp, the guy wouldn't know when that would be, so he would have to be there just as much as he would have to be there if he had to shut it off at that IT.

I hope that makes sense to people other than me.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sawzall (May 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> This is a great explanatory post you made Sawzall.
> 
> I remember that, and I was glad Darryl got you fixed up!
> 
> ...




Thanks Bear.  Yeah, you're right about having to be there at the end of a smoke regardless. Your post made perfect sense.


----------



## tjohnson (May 13, 2011)

Here's my take on customer service......

The internet makes our huge world very intimate.  If a person posts regarding a product, there is a potential for "Thousands" or "Tens of Thousands" of people that are influenced by the post.  If companies don't pay attention to this, things can get out-of-hand pretty quickly.

Whether you buy a Masterbuilt or Bradley, just buy one and get smokin'!

Todd


----------



## flyweed (May 13, 2011)

uh yeah.....what Todd said.....you should have made a decision a week ago, instead of back and forth on this thread, you could have had 3-4 good smokes in by now!!! :)

My wife is exactly like this...she always wants to go to down to go "looking"...I'm like..what the heII.......either you are gonna buy something or you're not...you don't need to drive around and compare at 50 different places....decide what you want, and go buy it, end of story.

Dan


----------



## viper1 (Nov 6, 2011)

While chill down. Bought my smoker back in June 1 this year and had many good smokes. I went with the Obs and auber PID is Really love it!! Not sure on service because I havnt had a reason to call.  Great product up my temps are within +-0-1 degree. It really gives me complete control. I also bought a Maverick 732 remote thermometer. Gives me smoker and meat temps in the house or anywhere on my 3 1/2 acres. I installed it in my garage with a chimney.  Removed the smoke generator and connected it with a vent pipe. Now no fire to catch grease on fire and it will cold smoke between 70-80 degrees. Can't think of any thing wrong to say. But sorry I didn't get back sooner. But i'm smoking venison sticks and mixing a batch of venison balonga.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hkeiner (Nov 8, 2011)

My one experience with Mastebuilt customer service was very good. My controller went on the blink (stopped working) and they sent out a free replacement controller right away even though it was after my warranty period. The first replacement did not work and so they sent out a second free replacement (apparently they have different versions of controller depending for the wiring colors). The second replacement worked fine and I am a smoking happy guy with my MES40 again.

Just thought I would post a 'positive" comment on Masterbuilt customer service as they earned it in my situation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

hkeiner said:


> My one experience with Mastebuilt customer service was very good. My controller went on the blink (stopped working) and they sent out a free replacement controller right away even though it was after my warranty period. The first replacement did not work and so they sent out a second free replacement (apparently they have different versions of controller depending for the wiring colors). The second replacement worked fine and I am a smoking happy guy with my MES40 again.
> 
> Just thought I would post a 'positive" comment on Masterbuilt customer service as they earned it in my situation.


I had the same thing with my first MES (MES 30), about a year & a half ago.

The digital readout was acting up, and I made a post about it, asking the electronic genius members what to do.

That was the first time I ever saw Darryl, from Masterbuilt.

He chimed in, and said he'd really like to get his hands on my bad controller, so he could get inside it & find out what the problem was.

Would I please send it directly to him???

He gave the address, and said as soon as he got my bad one, a brand new one would be on the way.

He was right---I was back up & running in no time.

Bear


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 8, 2011)

UDS! UDS!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been hanging out here aand at bradleys forums trying to decide which one. Boy its a choice.I like the bradleys smoke generator, all the mods possible and especially the PID. Was getting ready to order a original when I stumbled on a guy with a Digital Smoker Smokehouse #20070910   Masterbuilt. for 150.00. I think thats sounds like a good deal. Whats everyone else say. Also a couple questions if anyone has time and experiance to answer It would be greatly appreciated.Oh this is brand new.

1. Is it a good price

2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these

3. Can you mod heating element and put bigger one in?

4. What quality is the build. and does it leak heat and smoke?

5. How much does the heat fuctulate at a set degree? if to much I guess a PID could be added but this is digital

6. Any thing else you can tell me about this unit I should know.


----------



## flyweed (Apr 28, 2011)

My brother has a bradley..I have a Masterbuilt.  I love my masterbuilt, and hate his bradley.  No stinkin pucks for me!

the Masterbuilt for $150 is a decent price.  It is well built...you CAN put in a different heating element.  Masterbuilt service is great...in fact, masterbuilt has a "tech guy" right here on the forums MBTechguy. the temps, depending on weather, wind, etc can fluxuate a bit, but nothing to be worried about. 

There are Mods that can be done to the MES too to make it an even better smoker....it does leak some smoke out around the door gasket, but that's to be expected on almost all smokers.

I love my MES 30 and would take it over a Bradley anyday.

Hope this little bit of info will help make your decision

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.

2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.

3. Can you mod heating element and put bigger one in? Yes, but just get the 40" with the 1200 watt element. Sam's $299.

4. What quality is the build. and does it leak heat and smoke? Quality excellent, good customer service. No leakage.

5. How much does the heat fuctulate at a set degree? if to much I guess a PID could be added but this is digital. You don't need a PID. The MES holds it's temp very well, it's just like the oven in your house.

6. Any thing else you can tell me about this unit I should know. Yes, get an A-MAZE-N smoke generator to go along with it. The're very inexpensive & will make your smoking experience so much easier.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is my opinion,  I have had both Bradley 6rack digital and the MES 40",  My Experience with the Bradley was terrible...

I would say go with the MES 40" if it were me...

Get one at Sam's with the 3year Warranty. In the long run you would be happier...

*My Bradley Experience:*

Purchase Bradley 6 Rack Digital $599.00
Shipping: $ 56.00
Purchase Bubba Pucks $ 24.99
Purchase Bradley Pucks: $ 19.99
*Total Cost: $ 700.97*

*Use Twice, took 14 hrs to cook a butt on first try and had to finish in Oven*
*Took 23 hrs to cook butts on 2nd try completed in Bradley.*
*Never could Get Bradley Temp Over 200º.*
*Sold Bradley on Craig's List For $350.00*
*Net Loss $350.97*
*My MES Experience:*

Purchased MES 40" @ Sam's $299.99
Added 3 year extended Warranty $39.99
Buy AMNS: $29.99
Buy AMAZING DUST: $4.99

*TOTAL Outlay $374.97*
*Absolutely NO PROBLEMS...   *
*With MES 40" The Ability To Use Smoker PRICELESS.

Personal Opinion: BRADLEY IS P.O.S.*


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)

I Love my MES40 very easy to use.


----------



## gotarace (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the 30 inch in the same model you have listed and have had excellent luck with it. It comes with the 800 watt element and works great during cold Wisconsin winters. The model you are looking at also has a inspection plate where the wires hook to the heating element so if you ever have any problems with the wires or element it should be less than a half hour fix. 

Al nailed the questions you had and i have to agree with him completely. If i had to make my choice again i would get the 40 ...if your finances allow it.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the MES30 analog model (the one with the electric frying pan control that plugs into the side of the unit).

It rocks!  Best $150 I ever spent.  Ribs, butt, turkey, salmon and brisket all turned out perfect on the first try.

Go for it.  You can always upgrade to the bigger model if you need it.  $150 is a great deal.  I got mine at Cabelas.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> 1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.
> 
> 2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.
> 
> ...


Ditto.  I have a MES with an AMazin Smoker and have used a friends Bradley.  I'd take mine any day of the week.  Another thing to consider is the cost of fuel.  With the Amazin Smoker it probably costs about $1 in fuel for each smoke.  My buddys Bradley looked like about $5-7/smoke.  I'd definately spring the the 40" if it's at all an option you'll be thankful you did later.  Good luck.


----------



## flyweed (Apr 29, 2011)

right...I forgot to add that in my post as well.  I too have the Amazn Smoker  to do batches of cheese, snack sticks, etc...cold smoke basically.  It works awesomely in the MES 30.  I now have a MES 30 and a homebuilt UDS...I do large items in my UDS..and still use my MES 30 for cheese, snack sticks, ribs, etc.  Big chunks O meat like briskets and butts go on my UDS.

For $150 you are getting a good deal.  But like the guys said if you can swing another $150...get the 40 you'll love the extra room.

Dan


----------



## viper1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually thats a digital 6 rack your pricing. An equal match would be the original electric and its selling for only 268.00


----------



## nozzleman (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll stand up with the masterbuilt crowd, it is the best investment you will ever make. If you are not doing cold smoking you wouldn't necessarily have to get the Amazn Smoker  because it makes plenty of smoke on it's own. The Amazn Smoker will give you longer periods of smoke without having to add wood however, it can be a fire it up and leave it for many hours operation if needed.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 30, 2011)

No idea about Bradley but I stayed away due to proprietary "pucks" needed. Got MES40, and i am impressed. Surprised even. Also got the A-MAZE-N last weekend and it is great for cold smoking, or hot smoking without needing to put in chips every 30 minutes or so, and it is consistent. Very happy with both purchased. Value of the window a little unimportant for me but cause i am a door opener , but it looks cool. If your needs are small a 30 would be fine. Happy with these products AND with Masterbuilt customer service, who sent me upgrade kit for my unit at no cost.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> 1. Is it a good price. Yes, but if you can afford another $150 I would get the 40" with window & remote.
> 
> 2. Heard about electrical issues and having trouble getting parts on these. The troubles you have heard about are on the older models. The new ones are very reliable.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with Al on this list, plus I will add that the heat fluctuation is a bit greater with lesser size heating elements. The 1200 watt element in my MES 40 has the cojones to keep the heat relatively constant, and within a few degrees of the set temp.

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cannot disagree. If budget permits, go for the 40". Of course factor sales tax and perhaps shipping but it i s a fine unit. I tell you, I hate stuff made in China, but everything is, and this thing, given the price and country or manufacture, is really decent.


----------



## viper1 (May 1, 2011)

True but I see mes owners buy the aamnz smoker it could also be used in the bradley. I see most mes dont use their build in smokers either.


djm3801 said:


> No idea about Bradley but I stayed away due to proprietary "pucks" needed. Got MES40, and i am impressed. Surprised even. Also got the A-MAZE-N last weekend and it is great for cold smoking, or hot smoking without needing to put in chips every 30 minutes or so, and it is consistent. Very happy with both purchased. Value of the window a little unimportant for me but cause i am a door opener , but it looks cool. If your needs are small a 30 would be fine. Happy with these products AND with Masterbuilt customer service, who sent me upgrade kit for my unit at no cost.


----------



## flyweed (May 1, 2011)

I use my regular smoke chamber all the time on mine..it's just with a cold smoke I prefer the A Maze N..for a regular smoke at 225F...I always use the built in wood smoker


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the regular Bradley only has a 500 watt heating element. That's awful small.

I thought 800 watts was a little low.

My MES 40 has a 1200 watter, and I love the way that thing recovers!!!

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (May 2, 2011)

I used my MES40 with A-Maze-N for a couple of smokes and it did fine. Got A-Maze-N for cold smoking and convenience. Thing Bradley is a bit more money as well for the same size box.


----------



## viper1 (May 2, 2011)

Yes you right there is a 500 and a 150 for puck smoker. The pucks do kinda put me off excempt for the new cold smoke setup. By locating the puck smoker in a metal box on floor and runing vent hose to smoker on stand. It would make a great hot or cold smoker. Also with this setup they have been installing in garage and running a chimmney. So far there has been no flameups since the burning pucks have no acsess to grease. Also the 30" is onlt 269.00 no shipping. By adding a 1000 watt element and a pid it will out preform the digital. Im wondering if I could do the same with a masterbuilt.  Can you add a pid to masterbuilt digital with out much problem? Trying to figure a way to get the smoke burning eleswhere to as I will be installing in a unconnected garage. Whats a 30 inch master built cost?


----------



## gotarace (May 2, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Yes you right there is a 500 and a 150 for puck smoker. The pucks do kinda put me off excempt for the new cold smoke setup. By locating the puck smoker in a metal box on floor and runing vent hose to smoker on stand. It would make a great hot or cold smoker. Also with this setup they have been installing in garage and running a chimmney. So far there has been no flameups since the burning pucks have no acsess to grease. Also the 30" is onlt 269.00 no shipping. By adding a 1000 watt element and a pid it will out preform the digital. Im wondering if I could do the same with a masterbuilt.  Can you add a pid to masterbuilt digital with out much problem? Trying to figure a way to get the smoke burning eleswhere to as I will be installing in a unconnected garage. Whats a 30 inch master built cost?




I payed $156.00 for my masterbuild 30 and don't regret the purchase one bit. My friend owns a Bradley and when it is cold out he can add 3 to 4 hours to a comparable smoke in my masterbuilt. 

His Bradley will be up for sale soon if your convinced you need one...he is getting a masterbuilt 40 after watching my 30 in action.


----------

